
CDC: Healthcare workers OK to use homemade masks (bandana,scarf) as last resort - teddyvangogh
https://www.forbes.com/sites/tjmccue/2020/03/20/calling-all-people-who-sew-and-make-you-can-help-solve-2020-n95-type-mask-shortage/
======
teddyvangogh
“Healthcare personnel (HCP) use of homemade masks:

In settings where facemasks are not available, HCP might use homemade masks
(e.g., bandana, scarf) for care of patients with COVID-19 as a last resort.
However, homemade masks are not considered PPE, since their capability to
protect HCP is unknown. Caution should be exercised when considering this
option. Homemade masks should ideally be used in combination with a face
shield that covers the entire front (that extends to the chin or below) and
sides of the face.”

